# أريد عمل جهاز انذار بسيط من ادوات متوفرة



## أهوى الهندسة (7 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين وكمان المهندسات لو فيه غيري p:
انا مبتدئة جدا جدا في الهندسة حصيلتي هيا صفر 
ولكن قررت التعلم فبداية الميل خطوة ... اليس كذلك ؟
ولن يعينني على قطعه غير خبرتكم ايها الاكارم
اريد عمل جهاز انذار بسيط جدا لاشارك به في نشاط لدينا 

قررت عمل جهاز يعمل بالانفرا ريد بحيث اضيف رقاقة معينة في حقيبة يد السيدة حتى تمنع سرقتها (هذا مجرد ما اتخيله , لا أدري امكانية صنعه )
وعندما تبتعد مثلا مسافة 3 امتار فانه يصدر صوت انذار أو يرسل رساله للجوال او اي شيء ترونه ممكن 
هذة مجرد افكار في رأسي لا ادري ماهو اسهلها في التنفيذ والامكانيات 

ما اريده ليس تزويدي بدوائر الكترونية او ما شابهه فانا كما قلت لم اصنع شيء كهذا قط , ولكن اريد من بعض الاجهزة المتوفرة والجاهزة اريد فقط تركيبها ع بعض  
شكرا لكم 3>
أرجو التفاعل معي


----------



## amirat alamirat (7 يوليو 2011)

والله انا مش هقدر اساعدك اوي في الانذار ده 
بس انا كمان مبتدئه واول حاجه عملتها كانت انذار مطر 
وانذار سرقه
انذر المطر كانت فكرته قايمه على خاصية التوصيل الكهربي للماء 
اما انذار السرقه كانت قايمه فكرته على الفوتو سيل


----------

